# Tutorial: Balken in Filmen zum Verdecken von Gesichtern [alt]



## BubiBohnensack (2. Juli 2002)

*Tutorial: Balken in Filmen zum Verdecken von Gesichtern*

So hier also das versprochene AE-Tutorial:

(Bitte nicht dazwischenschreiben, weil es ne Zeit dauern kann.)

<b>1.)</b>

Nachdem du AE gestartet habt, klickst du auf: "Komposition -> Neue Komposition" und stellst alles so ein, wie auf dem Bild:


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. Juli 2002)

<b>2.)</b>

Nachdem du auf OK geklickt hast, siehst du die Oberfläche des Programms.
Nun muss das Video importiert werden, dass unkenntlich gemacht werden soll. Also "Datei -> Importieren -> Datei"

Im Projektfenster klickst du es jetzt an und ziehst es in den linken Teil der Zeitleiste unter "Quellenname". Es erscheint im Monitorfenster und in der Schnittleiste als eine Ebene (1).


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. Juli 2002)

<b>3.)</b>

Jetzt machen wir uns an den Balken:

Video in der Zeitleiste anklicken und dann auf: "Ebene -> Neu -> Farbfläche".
Einstellungen, wie auf dem Bild. (Name: "Schwarzer Balken")


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. Juli 2002)

<b>4.)</b>

Falls es noch nicht der Fall ist, schiebt die Balkenebene über das Video.

Blended diese jetzt wie in PS mit dem Auge aus.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. Juli 2002)

<b>5.)</b>

Jetzt ist wieder das Ausgangsvideo statt dem Schwarz zu sehen.
Markier die Balkenebene, sodass sie aktiv ist.
Wähle aus der Werkzeugleiste das "Rechteckige Maskentool (Q)" aus und malt den Balken an die richtige Stelle. Ein gelbumrandetes Rechteck mit Punkten entsteht.
Jetzt blendest du die Ebene wieder ein und: Tadaa wir haben einen schwarzen Balken, der die Person unkenntlich macht.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. Juli 2002)

<b>6.)</b>

Jetzt stellst du den Positionslider, falls er dass noch nicht ist, auf Position 0 (Anfang).

Und öffnest dann die Einstellungen für die Balkenebene wie auf dem Bild.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. Juli 2002)

<b>7.)</b>

Nun wird die Stoppuhr neben "Maskenform" angeklickt, ein neuer Keyframe ensteht. Er besagt, dass die Maske zu Zeitpunkt 0 an der Position sein soll mit der Form.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. Juli 2002)

<b>8.)</b>

Jetzt bewegst du den Timeslider 2 Frames weiter. Die Person hat sich bewegt aber der Balken ist immer noch an der gleichen Stelle - wir müssen ihn also animieren. Den ersten Animationskeyframe haben wir ja schon erstellt nun kommt der Zweite:

Maskenebene auswählen und dann an der Stelle auf dem Bild, ein Häkchen setzen. (Links neben Maskenform)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. Juli 2002)

<b>9.)</b>

Dadurch wird an dieser Stelle ein weitere Keyframe erzeugt.

Also nehmen wir jetzt die Maske (Balken) im Monitorfenster und verschieben sie wieder an die richtige Stelle, indem wir an einer Ecke anfassen und den Balken an die richtige Stelle bewegen.

Dieser 2. Keyframe sagt also, Maske 1 soll an Position "Frame 2" an der Stelle sein.

Nun machen wir noch einen 3. und 4. und 5. usw. Keyframe und bewegen jeweils die Maske.

Wenn ihr dann den Timeslider bewegt, seht ihr, dass sich der Balken mitbewegt.

Fertig


----------



## Keule (3. Juli 2002)

soryy dass ich mich da einmische, aber wieso werden die bilder gelöscht? kann doch nu kein schwein mehr sehen


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. Juli 2002)

Eimischen? Natürlich darfst du das nur, nicht dazwischen meinte ich. Ich wollte erstmal in einem Rutsch das Tut machen.  

Zu den Bildern: Eigentlich sind die nicht gelöscht und sind auch noch da. Musst du mal ausladen lassen.


----------



## goela (3. Juli 2002)

So wie ich festgestellt habe, musst Du Dich einloggen, sonst bekommst Du die Bilder nicht zu Gesicht!

Probiers mal!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (24. September 2002)

Wenn sich die Entfernung zum zu verdeckenden Objekt nicht großartig verändert, ist es einfacher nicht immer die Maske neu zu zeichnen, bzw die Eckpunkte zu verschieben, sondern einfach die ganz Ebene.
Die Technik bleibt die gleiche: Jeweils immer Keyframes setzen aber für die Ebenenposition und nicht für die Maskenform...nur nochmal so als Hilfe, da Rasmus gerade fragte...


----------



## BEngel (17. September 2003)

*Keyframe*

Danke schön für diese Beschreibung..habe soetwas schon lange gesucht.
Nur leider  kann ich den Balken nicht an einer anderen Stelle animieren.
Wenn ich den neuen Keyframe setze und mit dem Timeslider an die vorherige Keyframeposition gehe ist der Blken nun an der neuen Position.

Kannst du diesen Schritt mit den Keyframes bitte noch einmal genauer erklären?

Liebe Grüße
(b)Engel

P.S.: mich würde auch interessieren wie ich das ganze nur mit einer art Verpixelung oder Verschleierung machen kann.


----------



## Vincent (18. September 2003)

Hallo,

Ich bin "BubiBohnensack" habe nur meinen Nickname getauscht 

Die Keyframes funktionieren so:
Du erstellst einen ersten Keyframe, in dem du auf das Symbol der Stoppuhr drückst. Damit drückst du aus, dass an dieser Stelle genau die angegebenen Werte eintreten.
Jetzt bewegst du den Timeslider meinetwegen 5 frames weiter und machst dann an der im Anhang markierten Stelle einen Haken - damit erstellst du hier einen neuen Keyframe. Für diesen Keyframe kannst du neue Werte definieren und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## Vincent (18. September 2003)

Und ich hatte hier auch irgendwann mal ein Videotutorial  gepostet, welches genau zeigt, wie man statt eines Balkens, einen Bereich verpixeln kann...
Hmm ich muss das noch mal suchen.


----------



## BEngel (25. Oktober 2003)

*Endlich geschaft! :-((*

Hallo Vincent,

dank dir für die nochmalige Erklärung!
Nach langem hin und her habe ich es endlich geschaft.
Aber das Progamm ist ja so übel zu bedienen, kann man das gleich nicht auch mit einem anderen Videodearbeitung-Programm bewältigen?
Ich benutze das Mediastudio Pro 6.5 von Ulead.
Ist es damit eventuell auch möglich Masken zu erstellen?
Wenn ja, wie geht man da vor?

Wäre toll wenn mir das hier jemand beantworten könnte.

Gruß
Engel


----------



## Vincent (25. Oktober 2003)

Nunja die AfterEffects Bedienoberfläche ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, läuft aber danach sehr flüssig. Einmal eingearbeitet findet man eigentlich immer schnell das, was man braucht.

Ob Ulead sowas kann weiß ich nicht. Keyframing und Masken müssten aber eigentlich alle Compositing-Tools bewerkstelligen können.


----------



## Vincent (26. Oktober 2003)

So, nach langem Gesuche auf dem Webserver und meinen alten ausgelagerten Festplatten habe ich hier also auch das Videotutorial, welches dir das "Verpixeln" zeigt nochmal ausgegraben:

<embed src="http://www.dv-ultra.de//websites/tutorialsvideoschnitt/tutorials.de_verpixelt_divx.avi" loop="true"></embed>


----------



## honsaman (19. März 2004)

seite konnte leider nicht gefunden werden


----------



## ichbines (18. Mai 2004)

könntest du das vid bitte nochmal updaten?


----------



## gernegut (19. Mai 2004)

Alter Falter...


----------



## Powerbomb (9. August 2004)

KAnn mir einer sagen, wie das mit Adobe Premiere Pro funktioniert?


----------



## goela (9. August 2004)

Schau mal hier 
Im Prinzip das selbe!


----------



## Speedbiker (20. August 2004)

würde auch gern das video mit dem verpixeln sehen (adobe after effects)


----------



## ElsaErazor (15. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Endlich geschaft! :-((*

Hi Leute,

also ich hab das nun hundert mal ausprobiert aber der Balken bleibt immer auf einer stelle. Hab ich vielleicht vergessen irgendwas zu Aktivieren Also das der den Keyframes folgen soll Bitte antwortet mir


----------



## 27b-6 (15. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Endlich geschaft! :-((*

Hi! 

Könnte mich ja täuschen, aber geht das mit Motion Tracker nicht ein kleinwenigschneller!?


----------

